# Invisible Touch Detailing - The Do Luck Supra



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

(This writeup was written for the Mkiv Supra Club, hence some of the naming)

Here we have Jamesy's writeup for his newely acquired Do Luck Supra!

The car was booked in for a Stage 1 paint enhancement, so not all defects will be removed in this process. As a general rule original Supra paint is quite soft, as this car has been fully painted it was a little unknown what the paint hardness would be like. I can tell you now, that its much harder 

So, taking a walk around the car lets see what weve got...


































































































































































































































Starting off, the tyres were cleaned with All Purpose Cleaner










Wheels with Bilberry, which is safe for all types of alloys, including chrome










Calipers also cleaned with APC



















All door, boot, fuel shuts, window trim, lights and scuttle panel cleaned with APC









































































The car was then jetwashed, snowfoamed, rinsed off after 5 mins and washed using Shampoo Plus, leaving this










Being a mild day outside, the car was clayed using Last Touch as lube to remove bonded contamination washing would not remove










The rear number plate was cleaned with Tar & Glue to remove the residue from a previous plate applied over the top



















After being washed again the car was taken inside to be dried and inspected, lots of swirls and faded paint was now very apparent
















































































































































































































Paint thickness readings were taken. Obviously being painted the levels were noticeably higher than you would expect for original paint























































I chose to use Meguiars M205 polish, a 3M polishing pad and backing plate and the Makita rotary. Each panel required 2 hits of this process to achieve the results i wanted the car to leave with for a stage 1 treatment. The defects remaining would require a step up in compound to remove, which would need a stage 2 correction treatment. As the defects that remained had the edges taken off them during the process applied here, this hugely changes the way natural light hits them, and as you will see as the car develops, this will still leave an exquisite finish to the vehicle



















Starting on the front wing




























Moving onto the door














































The rear wing














































The blades of the carbon spoiler had to be removed to allow the machine full access










Moving round to the other side























































Onto the passenger door



















Polished side under LED light










Unpolished side










Passenger front wing had some lovely defects clearly visible




























Round to the bonnet and then front bumper























































Then the A pillars and roof



















The carbon spoiler was also machined














































Once all polishing was complete, and all panels had been IPA'd to remove polishing oils, out came the box of Do Luck stickers to return the original graphics the car was known for. Each sticker location was carefully checked to its original place



















The glass was then cleaned using 3M Glass Cleaner










The exhaust was polished inside and out




























Swissvax Cleaner Fluid was then applied by hand to the paint to prepare it for the wax application










The chosen wax, was Swissvax Best of Show. Applied in a thin layer and buffed off after 15 mins










The wheels, although really requiring a refurb, were polished up with NXT, ipa'd and sealed with Poorboys. Tyres were dressed with Endurance Gel










The boot was hoovered and everything cleaned with APC



















The interior was hoovered and dusted down





































These were the final pictures after window seals and scuttle panel treated with Bumper Care






































































































































































































































































Finally the car was wrapped under a sheet to await Jamesy's arrival










When he came, we both applied the Do Luck sunstrip, as best we could  This wasnt an easy task!










These were the final pictures as the car was pulled outside to leave



























































































It was a great pleasure, to work on the Do Luck Supra, and for Jamesy. He's a fantastic guy that will do the car proud, for us all to appreciate back in UK events.

Thanks for reading,

Christian


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

that colour is simply stunning. excellent work


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Excellent work as always!! Finally a bit of Supra history is back in the UK


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

TubbyTwo said:


> Excellent work as always!! Finally a bit of Supra history is back in the UK


Indeed, its great this car is now back in the UK


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

The car ain't my bag-o-chips at all, but OMG what a colour, and what an amazing turn around, very very nicely done...:thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

wow didnt notice the car had a red fleck in it from the original pics lovely result there fair play and quite a rare car these days


----------



## Bayside32 (Apr 10, 2011)

I really love that colour, what a mess to start with!!

I'm not a fan of the stickers tbh, think the car looks much better without them.

Great turnaround on an absolute beast.


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

The stickers will always be a marmite thing i agree, and i did check with the owner a few times  but he wanted to retain the originality of a very well known car


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome mate, would look even better sans spoiler.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Great transformation, that colour is unreal  Possibly the best supra I've seen


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks great Christian, huge improvement right there! :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

what a save
the swirling etc was at the start really robbing the fleck and colour to shine through
now though,stunning,i bet when the sun hits it youll be able to see all the flecks and associated colours

nice work


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

wow, amazing job 

top car, top colour, top finish!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning work


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work and a big transformation.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Brilliant work and man, what a car :thumb:

All that would do my absolute barnet in is slighty wonky rear number plate > just me being picky :wave:

Always like these cars - I bet one very pleased owner. Stunning


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great job


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments guys


----------



## urbhind (Oct 3, 2010)

Such a nice car, and it looks great now

A Shame its not in Denmark anymore, but i think its in a better place now.


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

Fantastic job on a stunning car!


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Great turnaround. Lovely car!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

I know its been said but what a stunning colour!! Great work on a great car!


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

what a colour!!! looks awesome nice work mate!!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work Christian


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Absolutely stunning car now, great job, paint was a real mess.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Good work, and great turnaround with just 2 hits of 205!


----------



## SuperBaaaad (May 21, 2012)

Invisible Touch said:


>


This picture is quite simply astonishing! What a difference - like night and day!


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Looks like a lot of work went in to the polishing, you can see just how much the paint was looking dull beforehand with swirls. Top job :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Stunning work dude!
What a rejuvenation!!! :thumb:


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

What a car and what a colour, love that. Think this is one of the only cars that suits stickers and decals like that. Top job.


----------



## SirFozzalot (May 24, 2012)

Still love the Supra. They are getting old now but can still hold their own.  Toyota should do a modern version!

The correction is awesome, those 50/50's are simply amazing. 

You must get a lot of satisfaction from a job like that, seeing the before and afters.


----------



## RefleKtion (Mar 26, 2011)

tremendous turnaround on an awesome car!

my god, I didn't even realise the paint had flakes in it until the 50=50s...near shat! lol.

is the new owner planning to show the car at all? I should be at a few events this year and would like to see it in the flesh.


----------



## Dazzawest (Mar 4, 2012)

that is a stunning car, awesome finish


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

wow fantastic paint!! an absolute jem.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow what a transformation. Simply stunning work.:thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome car and a great finish.

I had a look at a Supra a fair few years ago and the insurance quote was more than the car was worth, needless to say I didn't but it. They still look fresh today though.


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Great job, it'a an incredible show car.


----------



## djmisio85 (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow... speechless. Who would have thought such a beautiful car would be hiding underneath all those swirls. Such a turnaround!! Great job!!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice mate, always had a soft spot for the supra


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice, vast improvement on it's condition when you got it! Not to my tastes the Do-Luck Supra, but i do like Sups allot. Well done 

Whoever fitted the squint rear number plate needs a slap mind you


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

great turn around mate, one thing id say is not to wrap a car in that 3M sheeting as it can cause unreal trouble for you, an jes you have some size of arms


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

looks awesome


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Very very nice work
What mix of bilberry do you use on Crome ?


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Sorry what are you using to protect crime wheels also


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2007)

Just, wow! What those pictures show is unbelievable. I hope the owner was totally blown away, because they should have been.

As for the colour, that's almost what I'm looking for on my bike, not quite so much red, but that's the idea. I'm so glad I've seen this because it confirms my expectations. It will be breathtaking!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great result on awesome car :thumb:.


----------

